# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Steak Seasoning

## crashdive123

Found this recipe that supposedly mimics that of Long Horn Steak House's Prairie Dust.  I've tried it a few times and must say that it is excellent.  A few folks were able to taste it at the last Jamboree.

1 tablespoon salt
1 1/4 teaspoon paprika
1 1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon turmeric
1/4 teaspoon ground coriander

Mix it all up - and sprinkle liberally.

Cooking tip for steak - get a good sear to seal in the juices.  Normally I use a hot grill, but recently started using hot, hot, hot cast iron.  Sear for a bout a minute per side - finish cooking - let rest - eat.

----------


## hunter63

Plus one on that....it is excellent....Thanks again.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Sounds good! I will give it a try!

----------


## Rick

Copied to my recipes. I bet that would be good on chops too.

----------

